# DOTM Action Shots RESULTS!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

First Place: "Duke" Submitted by hmbutler










Tied for 2nd Place: "Braxton" & "Akasha" submitted by CorgiPaws and Danemama



















Third Place: "Aspen" submitted by malluver1005










Thanks to all who participated and voted!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

works for me. congrats to the dogs.....and their respective photographers!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww thanks guys  gonna have to start calling him Mr January now!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Congrats to everyone!!!:biggrin:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Great entries everyone  Congrats to you hmbutler


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats everyone!! Great pics, great dogs!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks you, everyone! Brindle boy is quite flattered to be included in such an awesome looking bunch!! I've been. Bit MIA lately, dealing with a huuuuuge load of personal stuff, but we will be back on board soon! 

Congrats to the other pooches and photographers included, especially Mr. January!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations to all great pictures. I think it was very tough this one, lets see if we can make them easier. Just a kidden!!!!!!!!!!! keep it coming


----------

